# repo Sync issues with tagging



## raziel23x (Sep 17, 2011)

I keep getting this


```
$ repo sync<br />
Fetching projects:   4% (7/172)  remote: Counting objects: 9, done.<br />
remote: Compressing objects: 100% (5/5), done.<br />
remote: Total 5 (delta 4), reused 0 (delta 0)<br />
Unpacking objects: 100% (5/5), done.<br />
From [URL=git://codeaurora]git://codeaurora[/URL].org/platform/dalvik<br />
   26296a6..5a39da7  gingerbread -> korg/gingerbread<br />
Fetching projects:   8% (14/172)  fatal: Couldn't find remote ref refs/tags/andr<br />
oid-2.3.1_r1<br />
Fetching projects:  11% (19/172)  remote: Counting objects: 7, done.<br />
remote: Compressing objects: 100% (4/4), done.<br />
remote: Total 4 (delta 3), reused 0 (delta 0)<br />
Unpacking objects: 100% (4/4), done.<br />
From [URL=git://codeaurora]git://codeaurora[/URL].org/platform/external/bluetooth/bluez<br />
   2e93ca5..4d08278  gingerbread -> korg/gingerbread<br />
Fetching projects:  12% (21/172)  fatal: Couldn't find remote ref refs/tags/andr<br />
oid-2.3.1_r1<br />
Fetching projects:  14% (25/172)  fatal: Couldn't find remote ref refs/tags/andr<br />
oid-2.3.1_r1<br />
Fetching projects:  33% (57/172)  fatal: Couldn't find remote ref refs/tags/andr<br />
oid-2.3.1_r1<br />
Fetching projects:  34% (59/172)  fatal: Couldn't find remote ref refs/tags/andr<br />
oid-2.3.1_r1<br />
Fetching projects:  36% (62/172)  fatal: Couldn't find remote ref refs/tags/andr<br />
oid-2.3.1_r1<br />
Fetching projects:  39% (68/172)  fatal: Couldn't find remote ref refs/tags/andr<br />
oid-2.3.1_r1<br />
Fetching projects:  40% (69/172)  fatal: Couldn't find remote ref refs/tags/andr<br />
oid-2.3.1_r1<br />
Fetching projects:  48% (83/172)  fatal: Couldn't find remote ref refs/tags/andr<br />
oid-2.3.1_r1<br />
Fetching projects:  53% (92/172)  remote: Counting objects: 16, done.<br />
remote: Compressing objects: 100% (9/9), done.<br />
remote: Total 9 (delta 7), reused 0 (delta 0)<br />
Unpacking objects: 100% (9/9), done.<br />
From [URL=git://codeaurora]git://codeaurora[/URL].org/platform/external/webkit<br />
   7475a62..3e28fc8  gingerbread -> korg/gingerbread<br />
Fetching projects:  61% (105/172)  fatal: Couldn't find remote ref refs/tags/and<br />
roid-2.3.1_r1<br />
Fetching projects:  74% (128/172)  fatal: Couldn't find remote ref refs/tags/and<br />
roid-2.3.1_r1<br />
Fetching projects:  80% (138/172)  fatal: Couldn't find remote ref refs/tags/and<br />
roid-2.3.1_r1<br />
Fetching projects:  94% (162/172)  fatal: Couldn't find remote ref refs/tags/and<br />
roid-2.3.1_r1<br />
Fetching projects: 100% (172/172), done.<br />
Syncing work tree:   8% (14/172)  error: revision refs/tags/android-2.3.1_r1 in<br />
device/samsung/crespo not found<br />
```
Here is my repo sync file
*default.xml*

```
<br />
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?><br />
<manifest><br />
  <remote  name="themes"<br />
           fetch="git://github.com/tmobile" /><br />
  <remote  name="common"<br />
           fetch="git://github.com/tmobile" /><br />
  <remote  name="korg"<br />
           fetch="git://codeaurora.org/"<br />
           review="review.source.android.com" /><br />
  <default revision="refs/tags/android-2.3.1_r1"<br />
           remote="korg" /><br />
<br />
  <project path="build" name="platform/build"><br />
    <copyfile src="core/root.mk" dest="Makefile" /><br />
  </project><br />
<br />
  <project path="vendor/tmobile/build/common" remote="common" revision="refs/heads/master" name="common-platform-vendor-tmobile-build-common"><br />
    <copyfile src="Android.mk" dest="vendor/tmobile/Android.mk" /><br />
    <copyfile src="vendorsetup.sh" dest="vendor/tmobile/vendorsetup.sh" /><br />
  </project><br />
<br />
  <project path="bionic" name="platform/bionic" /><br />
  <project path="bootable/bootloader/legacy" name="platform/bootable/bootloader/legacy" /><br />
  <project path="bootable/diskinstaller" name="platform/bootable/diskinstaller" /><br />
  <project path="bootable/recovery" name="platform/bootable/recovery" /><br />
  <project path="cts" name="platform/cts" /><br />
  <project path="dalvik" name="platform/dalvik" /><br />
  <project path="development" name="platform/development" /><br />
  <project path="device/common" name="device/common" /><br />
  <project path="device/htc/common" name="device/htc/common" /><br />
  <project path="device/htc/passion" name="device/htc/passion" /><br />
  <project path="device/htc/passion-common" name="device/htc/passion-common" /><br />
  <project path="device/sample" name="device/sample" /><br />
  <project path="device/samsung/crespo" name="device/samsung/crespo" /><br />
  <project path="external/apache-http" name="platform/external/apache-http" /><br />
  <project path="external/astl" name="platform/external/astl" /><br />
  <project path="external/bison" name="platform/external/bison" /><br />
  <project path="external/blktrace" name="platform/external/blktrace" /><br />
  <project path="external/bluetooth/bluez" name="platform/external/bluetooth/bluez" /><br />
  <project path="external/bluetooth/glib" name="platform/external/bluetooth/glib" /><br />
  <project path="external/bluetooth/hcidump" name="platform/external/bluetooth/hcidump" /><br />
  <project path="external/bouncycastle" name="platform/external/bouncycastle" /><br />
  <project path="external/bsdiff" name="platform/external/bsdiff" /><br />
  <project path="external/bzip2" name="platform/external/bzip2" /><br />
  <project path="external/chromium" name="platform/external/chromium" /><br />
  <project path="external/clearsilver" name="platform/external/clearsilver" /><br />
  <project path="external/dbus" name="platform/external/dbus" /><br />
  <project path="external/dhcpcd" name="platform/external/dhcpcd" /><br />
  <project path="external/dnsmasq" name="platform/external/dnsmasq" /><br />
  <project path="external/dropbear" name="platform/external/dropbear" /><br />
  <project path="external/e2fsprogs" name="platform/external/e2fsprogs" /><br />
  <project path="external/easymock" name="platform/external/easymock" /><br />
  <project path="external/elfcopy" name="platform/external/elfcopy" /><br />
  <project path="external/elfutils" name="platform/external/elfutils" /><br />
  <project path="external/embunit" name="platform/external/embunit" /><br />
  <project path="external/emma" name="platform/external/emma" /><br />
  <project path="external/esd" name="platform/external/esd" /><br />
  <project path="external/expat" name="platform/external/expat" /><br />
  <project path="external/fdlibm" name="platform/external/fdlibm" /><br />
  <project path="external/freetype" name="platform/external/freetype" /><br />
  <project path="external/fsck_msdos" name="platform/external/fsck_msdos" /><br />
  <project path="external/genext2fs" name="platform/external/genext2fs" /><br />
  <project path="external/giflib" name="platform/external/giflib" /><br />
  <project path="external/grub" name="platform/external/grub" /><br />
  <project path="external/gtest" name="platform/external/gtest" /><br />
  <project path="external/guava" name="platform/external/guava" /><br />
  <project path="external/icu4c" name="platform/external/icu4c" /><br />
  <project path="external/iproute2" name="platform/external/iproute2" /><br />
  <project path="external/ipsec-tools" name="platform/external/ipsec-tools" /><br />
  <project path="external/iptables" name="platform/external/iptables" /><br />
  <project path="external/jdiff" name="platform/external/jdiff" /><br />
  <project path="external/jhead" name="platform/external/jhead" /><br />
  <project path="external/jpeg" name="platform/external/jpeg" /><br />
  <project path="external/jsr305" name="platform/external/jsr305" /><br />
  <project path="external/junit" name="platform/external/junit" /><br />
  <project path="external/kernel-headers" name="platform/external/kernel-headers" /><br />
  <project path="external/libffi" name="platform/external/libffi" /><br />
  <project path="external/libgsm" name="platform/external/libgsm" /><br />
  <project path="external/libnfc-nxp" name="platform/external/libnfc-nxp" /><br />
  <project path="external/libpcap" name="platform/external/libpcap" /><br />
  <project path="external/libpng" name="platform/external/libpng" /><br />
  <project path="external/libvpx" name="platform/external/libvpx" /><br />
  <project path="external/libxml2" name="platform/external/libxml2" /><br />
  <project path="external/mtpd" name="platform/external/mtpd" /><br />
  <project path="external/netcat" name="platform/external/netcat" /><br />
  <project path="external/netperf" name="platform/external/netperf" /><br />
  <project path="external/neven" name="platform/external/neven" /><br />
  <project path="external/nist-sip" name="platform/external/nist-sip" /><br />
  <project path="external/oauth" name="platform/external/oauth" /><br />
  <project path="external/openssl" name="platform/external/openssl" /><br />
  <project path="external/oprofile" name="platform/external/oprofile" /><br />
  <project path="external/ping" name="platform/external/ping" /><br />
  <project path="external/ppp" name="platform/external/ppp" /><br />
  <project path="external/proguard" name="platform/external/proguard" /><br />
  <project path="external/protobuf" name="platform/external/protobuf" /><br />
  <project path="external/qemu" name="platform/external/qemu" /><br />
  <project path="external/quake" name="platform/external/quake" /><br />
  <project path="external/safe-iop" name="platform/external/safe-iop" /><br />
  <project path="external/skia" name="platform/external/skia" /><br />
  <project path="external/sonivox" name="platform/external/sonivox" /><br />
  <project path="external/speex" name="platform/external/speex" /><br />
  <project path="external/sqlite" name="platform/external/sqlite" /><br />
  <project path="external/srec" name="platform/external/srec" /><br />
  <project path="external/stlport" name="platform/external/stlport" /><br />
  <project path="external/strace" name="platform/external/strace" /><br />
  <project path="external/svox" name="platform/external/svox" /><br />
  <project path="external/tagsoup" name="platform/external/tagsoup" /><br />
  <project path="external/tcpdump" name="platform/external/tcpdump" /><br />
  <project path="external/tinyxml" name="platform/external/tinyxml" /><br />
  <project path="external/tremolo" name="platform/external/tremolo" /><br />
  <project path="external/v8" name="platform/external/v8" /><br />
  <project path="external/webkit" name="platform/external/webkit" /><br />
  <project path="external/wpa_supplicant" name="platform/external/wpa_supplicant" /><br />
  <project path="external/wpa_supplicant_6" name="platform/external/wpa_supplicant_6" /><br />
  <project path="external/xmlwriter" name="platform/external/xmlwriter" /><br />
  <project path="external/yaffs2" name="platform/external/yaffs2" /><br />
  <project path="external/zlib" name="platform/external/zlib" /><br />
  <project path="frameworks/base" name="themes-platform-frameworks-base" remote="themes" revision="refs/heads/themes-2.3.1_r1" /><br />
  <project path="frameworks/ex" name="platform/frameworks/ex" /><br />
  <project path="frameworks/opt/emoji" name="platform/frameworks/opt/emoji" /><br />
  <project path="hardware/broadcom/wlan" name="platform/hardware/broadcom/wlan" /><br />
  <project path="hardware/libhardware" name="platform/hardware/libhardware" /><br />
  <project path="hardware/libhardware_legacy" name="platform/hardware/libhardware_legacy" /><br />
  <project path="hardware/msm7k" name="platform/hardware/msm7k" /><br />
  <project path="hardware/qcom/gps" name="platform/hardware/qcom/gps" /><br />
  <project path="hardware/qcom/media" name="platform/hardware/qcom/media" /><br />
  <project path="hardware/ril" name="platform/hardware/ril" /><br />
  <project path="hardware/ti/omap3" name="platform/hardware/ti/omap3" /><br />
  <project path="hardware/ti/wlan" name="platform/hardware/ti/wlan" /><br />
  <project path="libcore" name="platform/libcore" /><br />
  <project path="ndk" name="platform/ndk" /><br />
  <project path="packages/apps/AccountsAndSyncSettings" name="platform/packages/apps/AccountsAndSyncSettings" /><br />
  <project path="packages/apps/Bluetooth" name="platform/packages/apps/Bluetooth" /><br />
  <project path="packages/apps/Browser" name="platform/packages/apps/Browser" /><br />
  <project path="packages/apps/Calculator" name="platform/packages/apps/Calculator" /><br />
  <project path="packages/apps/Calendar" name="platform/packages/apps/Calendar" /><br />
  <project path="packages/apps/Camera" name="platform/packages/apps/Camera" /><br />
  <project path="packages/apps/CertInstaller" name="platform/packages/apps/CertInstaller" /><br />
  <project path="packages/apps/Contacts" name="platform/packages/apps/Contacts" /><br />
  <project path="packages/apps/DeskClock" name="platform/packages/apps/DeskClock" /><br />
  <project path="packages/apps/Email" name="platform/packages/apps/Email" /><br />
  <project path="packages/apps/Gallery" name="platform/packages/apps/Gallery" /><br />
  <project path="packages/apps/Gallery3D" name="platform/packages/apps/Gallery3D" /><br />
  <project path="packages/apps/HTMLViewer" name="platform/packages/apps/HTMLViewer" /><br />
  <project path="packages/apps/Launcher2" name="themes-platform-packages-apps-Launcher2" remote="themes" revision="refs/heads/themes-2.3.1_r1" /><br />
  <project path="packages/apps/Mms" name="platform/packages/apps/Mms" /><br />
  <project path="packages/apps/Music" name="platform/packages/apps/Music" /><br />
  <project path="packages/apps/Nfc" name="platform/packages/apps/Nfc" /><br />
  <project path="packages/apps/PackageInstaller" name="platform/packages/apps/PackageInstaller" /><br />
  <project path="packages/apps/Phone" name="platform/packages/apps/Phone" /><br />
  <project path="packages/apps/Protips" name="platform/packages/apps/Protips" /><br />
  <project path="packages/apps/Provision" name="platform/packages/apps/Provision" /><br />
  <project path="packages/apps/QuickSearchBox" name="platform/packages/apps/QuickSearchBox" /><br />
  <project path="packages/apps/Settings" name="platform/packages/apps/Settings" /><br />
  <project path="packages/apps/SoundRecorder" name="platform/packages/apps/SoundRecorder" /><br />
  <project path="packages/apps/SpeechRecorder" name="platform/packages/apps/SpeechRecorder" /><br />
  <project path="packages/apps/Stk" name="platform/packages/apps/Stk" /><br />
  <project path="packages/apps/Tag" name="platform/packages/apps/Tag" /><br />
  <project path="packages/apps/VoiceDialer" name="platform/packages/apps/VoiceDialer" /><br />
  <project path="packages/experimental" name="platform/packages/experimental" /><br />
  <project path="packages/inputmethods/LatinIME" name="platform/packages/inputmethods/LatinIME" /><br />
  <project path="packages/inputmethods/OpenWnn" name="platform/packages/inputmethods/OpenWnn" /><br />
  <project path="packages/inputmethods/PinyinIME" name="platform/packages/inputmethods/PinyinIME" /><br />
  <project path="packages/providers/ApplicationsProvider" name="platform/packages/providers/ApplicationsProvider" /><br />
  <project path="packages/providers/CalendarProvider" name="platform/packages/providers/CalendarProvider" /><br />
  <project path="packages/providers/ContactsProvider" name="platform/packages/providers/ContactsProvider" /><br />
  <project path="packages/providers/DownloadProvider" name="platform/packages/providers/DownloadProvider" /><br />
  <project path="packages/providers/DrmProvider" name="platform/packages/providers/DrmProvider" /><br />
  <project path="packages/providers/GoogleContactsProvider" name="platform/packages/providers/GoogleContactsProvider" /><br />
  <project path="packages/providers/MediaProvider" name="platform/packages/providers/MediaProvider" /><br />
  <project path="packages/providers/TelephonyProvider" name="platform/packages/providers/TelephonyProvider" /><br />
  <project path="packages/providers/UserDictionaryProvider" name="platform/packages/providers/UserDictionaryProvider" /><br />
  <project path="packages/wallpapers/Basic" name="platform/packages/wallpapers/Basic" /><br />
  <project path="packages/wallpapers/LivePicker" name="platform/packages/wallpapers/LivePicker" /><br />
  <project path="packages/wallpapers/MagicSmoke" name="platform/packages/wallpapers/MagicSmoke" /><br />
  <project path="packages/wallpapers/MusicVisualization" name="platform/packages/wallpapers/MusicVisualization" /><br />
  <project path="prebuilt" name="platform/prebuilt" /><br />
  <project path="sdk" name="platform/sdk" /><br />
  <project path="system/bluetooth" name="platform/system/bluetooth" /><br />
  <project path="system/core" name="platform/system/core" /><br />
  <project path="system/extras" name="platform/system/extras" /><br />
  <project path="system/media" name="platform/system/media" /><br />
  <project path="system/netd" name="platform/system/netd" /><br />
  <project path="system/vold" name="platform/system/vold" /><br />
  <project path="system/wlan/ti" name="platform/system/wlan/ti" /><br />
<br />
  <project path="vendor/tmobile/apps/ThemeChooser" name="themes-platform-vendor-tmobile-apps-ThemeChooser" remote="themes" revision="refs/heads/master" /><br />
  <project path="vendor/tmobile/libs/com.tmobile.themes" name="themes-platform-vendor-tmobile-libs-com.tmobile.themes" remote="themes" revision="refs/heads/master" /><br />
  <project path="vendor/tmobile/providers/ThemeManager" name="themes-platform-vendor-tmobile-providers-ThemeManager" remote="themes" revision="refs/heads/master" /><br />
  <project path="vendor/tmobile/themes/Androidian" name="themes-platform-vendor-tmobile-themes-Androidian" remote="themes" revision="refs/heads/master" /><br />
  <project path="vendor/tmobile/themes/Cyanbread" name="themes-platform-vendor-tmobile-themes-Cyanbread" remote="themes" revision="refs/heads/master" /><br />
<br />
  <project path="vendor/tmobile/products/themes" name="themes-platform-vendor-tmobile-products-themes" remote="themes" revision="refs/heads/master" /><br />
<br />
</manifest><br />
```


----------

